# Netbook + mATX or Decked-out Laptop?



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys!  I'm having some major problems deciding what to do...

I currently have a 2Ghz C2D Laptop, and it's a Dell, and it's dead.  I'm getting it fixed, but I'm just about done with Dell, so I'm deciding to change it up a bit.

I have been looking at replacements for the machine, and I kind of want an hp hdx16t.  But then I started missing you guys and building computers, so I thought of a new idea.  I could build that mATX system that I've always wanted, and get one of those $5-600 netbooks to use to take notes in class and browse the net while I'm out, etc.

You all know my history of being used to running a 4.5Ghz C2D 24/7, so I'm trying to figure out whether or not I'm going to be able to stand using a netbook for my portable machine, and building a mATX system to keep at home (yes, I will be using one of the DFI mATX CF boards).

My choices are above, but please don't vote until you discuss.  I want your reasoning behind your response.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

i vote you get a kick ass mini rig. F*** laptops.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Let me clarify a bit.

For games, I have my Xbox 360.  I can live without a gaming computer, desktop or laptop.  That doesn't mean I don't want one.

For school, I need a laptop that can run MS Office programs without a hitch.  The question is, spend $2000 on a really decked out laptop with a 2.5+Ghz proc., 4GB's RAM, 320GB 72k hdd, blu-ray, 1920x1200, Go 9600GT, etc. etc.  OR get a netbook (will that be sufficient for me) and build my mATX system?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

NO.... get a cheapo $200 craigslist lappy and a $1800 desktop.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you think I'll be able to stand a cheap-o lappie, though?  You know better than anyone else here how much I rage when shit's too slow.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG DD! mATX + Laptop. You know thats same thing we discussed a LONG time ago. Also YGPM!

EDIT: You know those DFI LP P45 Jr's are pretty kickass.


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 31, 2008)

you already know my opinion dfi lp jr T3R FTW!!!


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Return Of Danish Devil Ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a dell mini 9 and I must say the thing is fine if your browsing the web or taking some notes on it. However if you try to do multiple things at once it really slows down and can get very annoying. I got it just so I could take notes while at school and not have to carry around a heavy notebook, everything at home I do on my PC. I just wish the thing has just a little more power to it. Maybe when the dual core atoms become mainstream the netbooks will become a lot better.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2008)

That's basically the reason I'm getting it.

Because I'm a business major, I will need to be able to run excel on it, and probably with some pretty intense equations/graphs.  Do you think it would be able to handle it?

BTW - I looked into dual core, and they have a dual core atom processor, the 330, but it won't be coming to netbooks, ever.  So dual core netbooks probably won't happen.


----------



## _jM (Oct 31, 2008)

I say build yourself a "upgradeable" desktop and get yourself a notebook. If you are only going to need it for what you say.. then who cares if it slows down a bit, now you don't want one of those that are like watching a epic snail race.. and someone pours salt on the road. I say bite the bullet and treat yourself to a nice DFI Crossfire rig and a bad ass case. Silverstone just came out with a real nice middy. (the FT01B-W)


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2008)

I want a case that I can throw in the back of my car and drive from place to place fairly easily every few weeks.  I was thinking the Mini P180.

I want a smaller mATX case which will accommodate at least 4870s, if not 4870x2's.  I'm pretty sure the Mini P180 is one of very few that can do that.

Also, if anybody has recommendations on Netbooks, I would really appreciate the advice.  I'm liking what I'm seeing from the new hp mini 1000, but it's very new, and there's not a whole lot about it just yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

2x2s or 2xdualslot cards wont work in any mobo in that mini p180.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2008)

Porque no?


----------



## FatForester (Oct 31, 2008)

I say get the netbook and desktop. It doesn't really have to be a netbook since there's some pretty cheap laptops already. For a netbook I'd look at the ASUS N10. I think engadget linked a person that had one and showed off the 9300m graphics and even played CoD4 on it, so that should say something. If not that then perhaps the Acer Aspire One... notebookreview.com should help ya out with the search. 

http://www.mobilecomputermag.co.uk/20080926939/hands-on-with-the-asus-n10-gaming-netbook.html

That's the link for the ASUS N10 and it has a video showing the layout and CoD4 performance, etc. I'd do that and spend the ~1300 leftover on a powerful m-atx system. That'd be the best combination anyways. You wouldn't want to be pecking away on spreadsheets with a laptop anyways, so the versatility will help out.


----------



## _jM (Oct 31, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I want a case that I can throw in the back of my car and drive from place to place fairly easily every few weeks.  I was thinking the Mini P180.
> 
> I want a smaller mATX case which will accommodate at least 4870s, if not 4870x2's.  I'm pretty sure the Mini P180 is one of very few that can do that.
> 
> Also, if anybody has recommendations on Netbooks, I would really appreciate the advice.  I'm liking what I'm seeing from the new hp mini 1000, but it's very new, and there's not a whole lot about it just yet.




This is a really nice mATX from NZXT and it has really good cooling it supports 5 120mm fans


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1032960474&postcount=12

Qmirca FTW!

thats MY 4870x2s FYI


----------



## _jM (Oct 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1032960474&postcount=12
> 
> Qmirca FTW!
> 
> thats MY 4870x2s FYI




Yea thats the case i was going to post but I wasn't sure if it was in your price range coz most people that want a matx build usually aren't spending that much cash. But yes that f'n case rox!


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 31, 2008)

I say a decent laptop for web browsing, school, and general media playback would be good for mobility. And then get a sweet little MATX system with either a 4870 or 4850, a dual core and 4 gigs for playing games and HD videos and everything else. Hell on an HDTV you could rock Far Cry 2 no problem and if that game runs great so will almost every other game Hmm,hmm... Crysis :shadedshu

Ohh and an Eeepc would be a sweet thing to have for taking notes and doing work at school because it isn't a pain to lug it around.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2008)

Well since I have a few people that owe me some money, I can probably build a very decent mATX system with the qmicra, as well as get the N10.  Thank you FatForrester and fit for those suggestions.  I'll definitely be looking into them.

Edit: $270 Shipped for the qmicrav2.  About $100 more than I was planning to spend on a case, but it looks like the usability of a dual radiator without modding is worth it.  Case handles are nice, too.


----------



## _jM (Nov 2, 2008)

If you are going to go mATX .. Go with this board.. must have 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136055






That has to be the best damn mATX mobo out I've ever seen, and it supports CrossfireX!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

NO... get the ddr3 version.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm keeping my hardware a secret on the forums for now.  I'm not even sure if I'm going to be able to build this in December or if I'll have to wait until June.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2008)

I've made another thread in the appropriate place regarding the Antec Mini P180 as a possible choice of mine, and specifically whether or not I would be able to squeeze a high-end video card into it.  Check it out here.


----------



## _jM (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder if I built one with 2 4870's,..... if a Corsair 620hx psu could support them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

yes


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Technically, it depends on everything else in your system.  Check out this link for PSU capability questions:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Look at my systems, and I love my Eee PC.  For basic office work, the netbooks are more than powerful enough.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I'm going to make a "help me choose my netbook" thread.  I have a few in mind, and I'm kind of torn.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2008)

get a lappie and a matx rig...for the single core atoms it really depends..i worked on an eepc yesterday and it simply wouldnt to for numerous calcuatios and open windows hell i had to resotre it and i needed a usb dvd drive because it didnt have one....however their are very capable laptops out now that will do everything you want and more... for example

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9052945&type=product&id=1218012528210

http://www.walmart.com/browse/Computers/Laptop-Computers/All-Laptop-Computers/_/N-3xtzZaq9c?catNavId=655559&ic=48_0&path=0%3A3944%3A3951%3A4070&ref=125875.183815+500000.500592

then i would build your mATX system  using a shuttle case


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Will a shuttle hold dual 4870x2's and a 1KW PSU?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Will a shuttle hold dual 4870x2's and a 1KW PSU?



my apologies id go with whatever fit reccomended i know shuttle the brand but i was referring to the small style not necissarily the product line


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

you dont need 1kw for 2x2s dammit. why does everyone think that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you dont need 1kw for 2x2s dammit. why does everyone think that.



maybe he already had 1?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

I looked into the qmicra, and a few reviews talked about the shitty build quality and paint job that they got.  And if they sent out one like that, and they're charging almost $300 for it, I think I'd rather get the Mini P180.  I like its looks a lot better, too.  Only downside is fitting water cooling in it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

he has nothing!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe he already had 1?



And yeah fit, what if I already had one?  Or what if I wanted to pair it with a QX at 2 volts on phase?  I think I'd need it then


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> he has nothing!



ok!!! exclimation point taken!!! one 1........


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

i run....

2 4870x2s @ 800/1000
1 gtx260 @ 680/1200
qx9650 @ 4.4ghz
2 300gb velociraptors in raid 0
2x1gb ddr3 at 1800mhz 1.9v
6 scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fans and a 80mm fan

ALL ON A PC POWER AND COOLING 860WATT PSU PERFECTLY FINE.

AT THE SAME DAMN TIME!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

That tested to almost 1KW.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

costs less and takes up less room than any 1kw psu.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

True, but you want to try and hide all those wires?  I was saying 1KW PSU for the sake that the Mini P180 can fit almost any PSU because of its design.

Enough talk about that, though.  I'm just about decided.  Now I need to figure out which netbook I want.

hp mini 1000, asus n10, dell mini 12!?!?!?!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

dell

hp blows

and asus lappys aint great


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm just about done with Dell though.  Especially after what's been happening to mine lately.

Why does hp blow?  I've been seeing a lot of nicer stuff from them, especially with the hdx series of laptops, and the Mini 1000.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm just about done with Dell though.  Especially after what's been happening to mine lately.
> 
> Why does hp blow?  I've been seeing a lot of nicer stuff from them, especially with the hdx series of laptops, and the Mini 1000.



i hate HP's i work on about 14 a day at work and they are the most horrible laptops of all time i swear it 

ok ok so at work (BB) i work on all these systems and we have a list that we make to account for products in store and what happens to them etc;....well HP's have the highest faliure rate in store..i have delt with countless systems broke out of the box way less than any other manufacturer. HP systems are for no reason incredably slow they have the ram and the HDD and the proc but are slow compared to the other systems i work on with lesser specs..why is this? i took a look and it turns out they like to use really slow harddrives..in the 4k RPM range..they like to use the slowest DDr2 imaginable (533mhz) even though they are 667mhz sticks they have pio mode enabled instead of DMA even though it is a sata HDD and they use drives with low cache and ram with some thing rediculous 6-6-6-18 timings....just a heasds...and i have worked in the past 4 months with over 150 of these systems and they are just rediculous


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.  I have noticed that many of their laptop configs don't even offer a 7200RPM hard drive, which baffled me.

I'll be making a post soon enough here...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Netbook thread here.


----------

